# Walk In Access



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

How many out there are going to Walk In Access properties? I was at one tonight... and while signing in a couple tards in a truck drove right on in.... Kinda defeats the Walk In part... Any good success on some?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Walk-In Access areas get pounded, hunted consantly. I use a couple of local ones just to get in a run for the dogs and some exercise for myself. If I really want birds I look elsewhere. I have taken birds from Walk-In properties before. I just don't expect to. Does that make sense?


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> How many out there are going to Walk In Access properties? I was at one tonight... and while signing in a couple tards in a truck drove right on in.... Kinda defeats the Walk In part... Any good success on some?


And this is why a few of land owners around here got out of it. Stupid idiots to lazy to walk. :x

I have hunted several in northern Utah and had veried success on birds and deer.

Some are hit real hard and others so so


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I have hunted several in Northern Utah and had really hunting on most of them. I just did fill my doe tag on one last Friday. I hate to see people violate the rules of the walk in access because I think it is one of the best things we have going. But I sure can understand the land owners pulling their properties out of the program because of the stupidity of a few.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> I have hunted several in Northern Utah and had really hunting on most of them. I just did fill my doe tag on one last Friday. I hate to see people violate the rules of the walk in access because I think it is one of the best things we have going. But I sure can understand the land owners pulling their properties out of the program because of the stupidity of a few.


Same problem in Southwest Wyoming. We have lost two walk-ins in the last few years. They are illegally driving in the back side of one of them now. Too bad.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I emailed the DWR WIA coordinator for the area. The were going to do some recon and maybe get law enforcement involved. I gave them a plate number and the year make model of the truck.. and color.. cause I'm that awesome... Also when you drive by while I'm signing in, I'm going to notice your plate number


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

How do you know they werent family or friends of the family that had permission to drive in?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I've only ever hunted one Walk In Access property. I've taken a few doves during the season and have also found some Huns and Pheasants. It gets hunted pretty hard but most people don't seem to find the upland birds. It seems that some WIA areas don't have a lot of wildlife and some do. I just got lucky and found a good one on my first try. I've also seen evidence of people driving on that property. I don't know if it was the landowner or some lazy hunters but I definitely watch for people breaking the rules.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

The DWR coordinator said the landowner doesn't allow anyone like friends/family to drive in. I'll have to check my email when I get home to see if it's gone anywhere further.


----------

